# Рентген позвоночного отдела



## Котъ (13 Май 2011)

Здравствуйте!
Мне 21 год. Недавно обратился к неврологу с жалобой на высокочастотный писк в голове. По его направлению сделал рентген шейного отдела. Результаты немного удручают. Вот что рентгенолог написала в заключении:
"Шейный лордоз нивелирован. Ангуляция <неразборчивое слово> на уровне С5-С6.
Переднее смещение С4 на 3 мм, С5 на 2 мм.
Нарушение статики. Антелистез С4-С5."

Касаемо непосредственно шеи.  Хотелось бы услышать насколько плоха ситуация и есть ли какие-то способы хоть частично её улучшить.
Заранее спасибо.

P.S. Также у меня при вращении головой в момент когда голова максимально запрокинута назад издаётся сильный хруст.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (14 Май 2011)

Снимки как снимки. Страшного ничего нет. Жить можно. Как идет борьба с "писком в голове"?


----------



## Котъ (14 Май 2011)

Борьбу эту я начал совсем недавно. 1 раз сходил к невропатологу: она как раз и дала направления на рентген ШОП, а также на транскраниальную допплерографию (в заключении подозрение на ангиоспазм) и дуплексное сканирование экстракраниальных отделов брахиоцефальных артерий (гемодинамических значимых препятствий кровотоку не выявлено). Теперь вот надо ещё заглянуть к ЛОРу, а потом снова со всем этим добром к неврологу.
Спасибо, Вы меня немного успокоили.


----------

